# SIM Card Question



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

So, I'm deployed to Afghanistan right now. Brought my Charge with me...I have it hooked up to my internet in my room to be able to use it, minus using it as a phone.

I also have a local ROSHAN phone...why will the Charge not let me take the SIM card out of my local phone and use it in the Charge? This drives me freakin' crazy! I was told that I'd be able to use it over here.

Thanks,
Chief


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Verizon is only going to authorize one of their sim card on their network. The sim card in a VZW phone is only for 4G data anyways, all of their phones use CDMA technology for 3G and voice.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

You could always use Google Voice to make phone calls. It would just use Wifi to make the phone calls. As for prices? I'm not really sure.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

trparky said:


> You could always use Google Voice to make phone calls. It would just use Wifi to make the phone calls. As for prices? I'm not really sure.


Thank you...I'll look into it.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> Verizon is only going to authorize one of their sim card on their network. The sim card in a VZW phone is only for 4G data anyways, all of their phones use CDMA technology for 3G and voice.


So, does it matter that I'm no where near their network? Like I said, I'm in Afghanistan right now.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> So, does it matter that I'm no where near their network? Like I said, I'm in Afghanistan right now.


The network operator there isn't going to let an unknown sim card be authorized on their network. I dont' see how this could work at all. You could call them up and see if they will authorize it. All they can do is say no.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> I also have a local ROSHAN phone...why will the Charge not let me take the SIM card out of my local phone and use it in the Charge? This drives me freakin' crazy! I was told that I'd be able to use it over here.


Unfortunately, you were told wrong. Just because they both have SIM cards doesn't mean they're compatible on each other's networks.

Roshan is a 2G-only (GPRS) GSM network. They're using essentially the same technology AT&T or T-Mobile were about 5 or 6 years ago.

Verizon's phones are based on an entirely different set of technologies and are completely incompatible with those networks. There *are *a few global roaming capable 3G phones that can accept a standard GSM SIM, like the Incredible 2, but Verizon's 4G devices don't have that capability and their SIM slot only works for a Verizon 4G SIM card.

The brand new LG Spectrum is supposed to have a software update allowing it to roam globally on GSM networks later this year, but the Charge and other older phones will never be able to.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> So, I'm deployed to Afghanistan right now. Brought my Charge with me...I have it hooked up to my internet in my room to be able to use it, minus using it as a phone.
> 
> I also have a local ROSHAN phone...why will the Charge not let me take the SIM card out of my local phone and use it in the Charge? This drives me freakin' crazy! I was told that I'd be able to use it over here.
> 
> ...


I can't help you with your question, but thank you for your service. 
be careful out there.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The Charge only uses the SIM card for LTE communications (at 700MHz?) and it is not a world phone. Had you had a world phone from VZW (DInc2 as an example), you could do what you want to provided it was SIM unlocked, but you won't be able to do what you want with the Charge.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

aaronDroid80 said:


> I can't help you with your question, but thank you for your service.
> be careful out there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Thank you...very kind of you.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

imnuts said:


> The Charge only uses the SIM card for LTE communications (at 700MHz?) and it is not a world phone. Had you had a world phone from VZW (DInc2 as an example), you could do what you want to provided it was SIM unlocked, but you won't be able to do what you want with the Charge.


Yeah, my seller told me it was...will never buy a phone again without doing all of my research.









Still a great phone though.


----------



## TUCRACEMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

You should get someone you trust back home to grab you a Droid pro for cheap off Craigslist. Make sure they have it unlocked by vzw and send it over to you.

Be safe.
~D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xprog (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's something to consider. If the wifi at your base is decent. sign up for Google Voice. Grab the Google voice app, and buy groove ip on the market. It will allow your phone to make calls over wifi using Google voice anywhere in the USA and Canada for free, just have to pay for the groove ip app.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

xprog said:


> Here's something to consider. If the wifi at your base is decent. sign up for Google Voice. Grab the Google voice app, and buy groove ip on the market. It will allow your phone to make calls over wifi using Google voice anywhere in the USA and Canada for free, just have to pay for the groove ip app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Hmmm....I'll check that out. Thank you!!


----------

